# what type is my rat



## rickyc666 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi All,
A few days ago i buried my little ratty, apart from being completely gutted and upset, ive realised i didnt know what variety/breed she was. It gets confusing with so many similar varietys.
Any help would be much appreciated. ive (hopefully) included 2 pics of her, young and full grown.

many thanks
Richard


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am terrible with coloration, it never mattered to me what a rats color was so I never learned much.
But he looks like a Roan?


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

She's a black roan, a very pretty one. She will eventually go white.


----------



## rickyc666 (Feb 3, 2011)

thank you for your help


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry for your loss
She was a very beautiful roan


----------



## rickyc666 (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks again. 
Its like losing a little friend. But i imagine a lot of people on this site (and all other rat owners) have probably been through that before.


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

Richard,

I'm sorry for your loss and yes we have gone through a similar one recently. My daughter decided to bury her first (and the best rattie ambassador ever) in the flower bed (inspired by Where The Red Fern Grows). This Spring when something beautiful grows there she will be able to smile and remember him lovingly.

God Bless.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

My pardons, but are those two different rats or does their color really change that much with time?
I am also sorry to hear of your loss, may she rest in peace :3


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Alethea said:


> My pardons, but are those two different rats or does their color really change that much with time?
> I am also sorry to hear of your loss, may she rest in peace :3


Roans lighten with age, becoming almost white as they are older. Very beautiful, I am sorry about your baby.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah, I see then. Thank you for clearing that up. I thought they changed color, but wow is that a change in colors :3 Such beautiful little creatures :3


----------



## rickyc666 (Feb 3, 2011)

yes both photos are the same little rat at around 8 weeks and then agian full grown.
thank you all for your kindness. most people normally turn their nose up at rats so its nice to find a place where people like them and understand what nice animals they are.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

You're welcome, of course.
And yes, fellow rat owners know of the hardships we face when it comes to people turning a blind eye to owning rats as pets. But this is a place where we come to gather, share info, etc about those adorable little ratties


----------

